

THIS is why we invest in science. This. - supercopter
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2012/03/21/this-is-why-we-invest-in-science-this/

======
marshray
I hate to uh "pour cold water on this", but if you follow the link to the NASA
site: <http://www.sti.nasa.gov/tto/Spinoff2011/ps_5.html>

What it actually says is "HMA incorporated elements derived from ORBITEC’s
propulsion work into its design for fire suppression, and the improvements
significantly enhanced the performance of HMA’s UHP systems. For example, the
company studied how to better manage the flow of a liquid to create an
energetic blanket of fine water droplets."

It does not actually justify the claim that the vortex flow of propellant has
anything to do with the firehose optimizations.

Science people are always so hypercritical when it comes to surprising claims
made by non-scientists. They shouldn't give a free pass to Discover magazine
and NASA to make such a stretch.

~~~
hartror
I would expect controlling of propellant flow into a combustion chamber has
many lessons that can be applied to other fluid dynamics problems. And it says
right there that is what they did:

"HMA incorporated elements derived from ORBITEC’s propulsion work into its
design for fire suppression."

Sure it probably isn't the vortex itself by the sounds of it but there are
plenty of other problems they would have had to solve to get the working
engine design.

So there is no stretch as I read it, though I appreciate your skepticism as
often these things are blown out of proportion by the media.

------
Herring
I agree with the general sentiment (more money to NASA) but I'd point out just
because it pays doesn't mean it's the best use of that money. There might be
better investments.

------
narkee
I think research funding in general could take some cues from the Y Combinator
funding model, in the sense that if you give smart people money and time,
they'll discover/create amazing things.

You would think the value and return you get from investment in science would
be apparent to anyone living in the modern age.

------
juliennakache
I agree. But still, for that much money, they could put up a youtube video of
the experiment :)

------
iRobot
Nothing to discus, I just agree

